# Greenhouse toilets



## Kearney.200 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a "fun farm" in town that is wanting to build a Greenhouse on the property currently they are only open in Sept. and Oct. so they use Johnny's but the Greenhouse would be year round using the 2012 IBC and IPC I was going to class them as an S which means the need male and female toilets.

any thought would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## cda (Feb 4, 2015)

U,U?????????

SECTION 312 UTILITY AND MISCELLANEOUS GROUP U

312.1 General. Buildings and structures of an accessory character and miscellaneous structures not classified in any specific occupancy shall be constructed, equipped and maintained to conform to the requirements of this code commensurate with the fire and life hazard incidental to their occupancy. Group U shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Agricultural buildings

Greenhouses


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 4, 2015)

A "U" does not require plumbing facilities.

Calling it a "Greenhouse" does not always define the use.

Does the "Greenhouse" sell products on site? Now it is an "M" use and plumbing requirements need to be met


----------



## retire09 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is a U occupancy specifically exempt from providing toilet facilities?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 4, 2015)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Is a U occupancy specifically exempt from providing toilet facilities?


No not specifically. A "U" occupancy is not listed in Table 2902 Minimum Plumbing Facilities. However the language states

[P] 2902.1 Minimum number of fixtures.

Plumbing fixtures shall be provided for the type of occupancy and in the minimum number shown in Table 2902.1. Types of occupancies not shown in Table 2902.1 shall be considered individually by the building official . The number of occupants shall be determined by this code. Occupancy classification shall be determined in accordance with Chapter 3.

So it is the building officials call and even though a greenhouse is a "U" occupancy it is the functions that surround the greenhouse that should determine if plumbing fixtures are required and what type and numbers that are needed.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2015)

OSHA and Health department may also get involved.

How big, How many people are expected to attend?  Could be an A5, amusement?


----------



## JBI (Feb 5, 2015)

*SECTION 312 UTILITY AND MISCELLANEOUS GROUP U   *

*312.1 General.*Buildings and structures of an accessory character and miscellaneous structures not classified in any specific occupancy shall be constructed, equipped and maintained to *conform to the requirements of this code commensurate with the fire and life hazard incidental to their occupancy*. Group U shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

IF the primary use of the structure is storage or propagation of agricultural products then U may be appropriate.

If, on the other hand, the intent is for public use then the Occupancy Classification should be based on the intended use IMHO


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you every one this is very helpful this is just kinda of an odd duck for my ADJ


----------

